# peptide blends



## joshck77 (Nov 1, 2014)

I see blends coming up now like ghrp6/cjc ...I remember reading a while back on dats board that it would ok mixing the two if its used within 12 hours...so a mix of the two in a vial is enough for a week or so....so my question is, is it ok this way...this is why I always bought the two in separate vials, I havent read anything else on it.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 2, 2014)

In my opinion,  it risky enough taking some of these products.  When possible,  I try to follow what has been done in clinical trials,  and I have never seen a mixed blend.   Until further testing is do,  I would play it safe and buy the separately and mix  in the same pin at the time of administration.


----------



## JennyHaskins (Dec 27, 2014)

Peptide Blends are one of the newer developments in the peptide industry.


----------



## Ogre (Dec 28, 2014)

joshck77 said:


> I see blends coming up now like ghrp6/cjc ...I remember reading a while back on dats board that it would ok mixing the two if its used within 12 hours...so a mix of the two in a vial is enough for a week or so....so my question is, is it ok this way...this is why I always bought the two in separate vials, I havent read anything else on it.



When it comes to peptides I trust what I read on Dats board more than any were else.


----------



## JennyHaskins (Feb 7, 2015)

Peptide Blends are one of the newer developments in the peptide industry. Researchers are using Peptide Blends to save steps in the research process.


----------

